# Help with Craigslist Tank



## bigehugedome (Jul 29, 2010)

Hey guys, got a 30 gallon for $30 on craigslist. Im super pumped but just noticed a problem. There is white "haze" on the inside of the glass glass. Its all around the top which when i bought it i thought it was just easy calcium or lime from the water line. 

i scraped away what i could and i used vinegar and water solution to try and clean it. When i clean it, it looks amazing but as soon as it drys it comes back. I also tried salt/vinegar/water solution. I can post a pic later today if needed.

Im gonna run to my LFS to see what cleaners they have.


----------



## theguppyman (Jan 10, 2010)

plz post a pic becuse i really cant tell from that description


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

I had to use straight vinegar to remove it from my 210 when I bought it. Razor blades work well to scrap away the thin layers of build up. Also let the stuff dwell, lay it on its side and let it sit and keep flipping. Dwell time is needed for any chemical to break something down.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Definately for the tough hard water/calcium stains, you won't want to cut the vinegar. Do as WD suggested by tilting the tank on its side (use a towel for a cushion) and pour in vinegar at full strength covering the entire surface area. Let sit for a period of time so it can do it's thing. Then scrape it off.

Also, ensure to be using distilled white vinegar if not already.


----------

